

Show HN: Read my semi-stealth copy - nmaio

I'm trying to come up with a semi-stealth "about" for my newest project. The point is to give a little (clever) insight on the project, but not to give the farm away. Please let me know what you think...<p>"Want to pay $34/month or get roped into a six month contract? We know the perfect match for you. But it's NOT us.<p>Want to answer more than 400 pointless questions? We know a place that can give you such harmony. But it's NOT us.<p>Want to join a site that's all about free and all about flakes? We know a great spot for you to fish. But it's NOT us.<p>AKChances is different. And different is good."<p>If you want to see it on the web, the landing page is http://akchances.com and the about is http://akchances.com/about
======
unignorant
A few comments:

I found that page-loads were a bit slow. And if I hadn't come from HN, I doubt
that I would have clicked on "learn more", so you may want to move your copy
directly to the landing page. Also, you might improve the typography.

The copy itself seems pretty good. I think you mixed in the right amount of
subtlety. If I had to reword:

\---

Want to pay $34/month on a six month contract? We have a match for you. But
not us.

Want to answer 400 pointless questions? We can find you harmony. But not us.

Want something all about free and all about flakes? We have a spot for you to
fish. But not us.

AKChances is different. And different is good.

\---

I have little expertise in building/market landing pages, so take my advice
with a grain of salt ;-)

~~~
nmaio
Moving the "learn more" copy to the landing page is definitely a possibility,
but I feel like it might be too much text. And yeah, the way you reworded the
copy makes it smoother for sure. I need to tweak it some more per your
suggestions. Thanks for the detailed response, unignorant.

------
Animus7
I think this is might be _too_ stealth. I checked out the site and I still
have no clue what your company is doing.

~~~
DanielStraight
I thought the exact opposite. To me, it's completely obvious it's a dating
website. The about page is referencing Match.com, eHarmony and Plenty of Fish,
other dating sites.

~~~
triviatise
good call on your part. Im annoyed I didnt figure it out before I read your
post. You should have posted SPOILER :)

I thought it was extremely clever (possibly too clever) but good nonetheless.

------
PonyGumbo
Unrelated to your copy, but you probably want to center your background image
and set your background color to black, because above 1280x1024 it looks
broken (I'm at 1680x1050).

------
WillyF
Do you think your market is people who already use dating sites? Or do you
think you'll be convincing people to try their first dating site?

~~~
nmaio
I would say both. For dissatisfied people to leave their current dating sites
(or ones they've used in the past). And for people who would never pay
$34/month or want to go through the painful process of answering hundreds of
pointless questions.

------
revorad
This is much better stealth - <http://dabble.in/>

